# Sapphire 6950 or PS3 ???



## vizkid2005 (Mar 26, 2011)

See my config in my signature ... 
Now I am confused and I need your expertise guys ... 
Bought the rig in November ... Bought 4350 coz 6870 wasn`t available .. So just to start the machine ....
But Xams came ... Got ATKT`s ... The plan for 6870 was dropped ... 

So I`m still running XFX 4350 ... But If I clear KT`s in this Xams , I`m planning 2 buy a 6950 ... 
There came another  confusion .... 
To buy a 6950 or A PS3 ??? 
I`m gettin PS3 for 21k .... 
6950 is aroung 16-17k .... 

The main reason 2 buy the card is 2 play games .. Why not a PS3 ?? 
And 4350 is pretty much sufficient for what Im doing on my machine currently ... Downloading , internet, Watching HD movies ... 
The only missing link is gaming ... 

I played God of War on my frens PS3 ... Kick A** game !!! 

What do I do now ?? 
Help me ....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

A lot of games are released for PS3...
Also u've got a gr8 rig, so if the sole purpose of PC is gaming get a GPU, else hmmm...
Get a monster like Asus GTX570 DirectCU II - 20K


----------



## vizkid2005 (Mar 26, 2011)

I can`t put 20k in a gfx card ... Max I can get is 6950 .... 

But PS3 is also a blu ray player ....


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 26, 2011)

^yep....

If i were u, i'll get my hands on PS3


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

PS3 would be the best choice

But can u download games just like we do on PC. When a new game is out... I download the demo and try it. Or from friends....  In ps3 u always have to buy discs.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Mar 26, 2011)

^^  Yeah PS3 discs aren`t cheap .... 

Oh God !! Wat do I do ???


----------



## bubusam13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Buy PS3 if u have a lot money to spend.
Else buy a graphics card if u r enthusiastic about new games. I m looking for a PS3 emulator still not out in web.


----------



## ico (Mar 26, 2011)

Post moved to the Gaming section.

Now, it comes down to what you want to be - a console gamer or a PC gamer.


----------



## sparx (Mar 26, 2011)

If you buy 

*PS3: *

Advantage: Blu-ray player

Disadvantage: Lower graphics, Costly Game titles


*6950 *

Advantages: High Graphics, Cheaper Game titles

Disadvantages: No blu-ray playback(unless you buy a blu-ray drive).

_But many hardcore gamers prefer game play more than eye candy, so it comes down to as what @ico said: You want to be a console gamer or PC gamer? Which platform would you be happy to game on?
In my opinion you should get 6950 as you already have a decent PC and game controllers similar to console can be used on PC to give you the feel if required, and you get added eye candy._


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

Well as I can see your PC is quite powerful so if your sole purpose is gaming I suggest 6950. Its a damn powerful in graphics department.
In PS3 games are very costly and you have to invest a good amount of money on them later on PC they are much cheaper. Also very important factor TBH and maybe mods will be pissed off by this statement but in PC you can always try any game by piracy in PS3 you can't. And believe me this is one big factor because you can play any game. Well I do buy originals of games that deserves it but not others but in PS3 you have to buy game unless there is a demo release to find out whether game is good or not.


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 26, 2011)

6950 all the way just for the reason that ps3 discs are costly.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 26, 2011)

my vote for 6950


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 26, 2011)

It depends on what games you like. Just look at the PS3's portfolio, if you like the exclusive games they are offering, Jump to PS3. And PS3 won't cost 21k, AFAIK. Last time i checked it was ~18k. So, you will have ~3k left in your pocket. Save the additional money for 4-5 months until it becomes 8 or 10k. Buy a GFX card. You will have the best of the both worlds.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 26, 2011)

HD6950 without any doubts.


----------



## jackpot (Mar 27, 2011)

Don't want to start a flame war here, but I personally feel Consoles are better than a Gaming Rig with latest GPU

1. No installation required, Pop the media + start the games (new generation of games do requires some data on the internal HD but does not require more than 5-10 minutes)

2. Console would not be outdated in six months, PS3 is 5 years old and still doing great. Any top of the line GPU today would be outdated six months down the line

3. Games are developed specifically for PS3 as console, its optimized for best performance on that specific architecture.  Gaming systems, too many variables. You need best of the class RAM/HD/GPU/CPU/Motherboard.

4. I feel a console fits perfectly with a AV setup (atleast mine does). The HD LCD/ AV Amplifier/ Speaker and the Console complement each other.

Just my 4 cents.

I might get warning from moderators here, I am just repeating what available on the net.

All  consoles have been exploited to run Homebrew applications and Game backups


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

*@ vizkid2005*

Well buddy it depends on your choice. Considering your current pc, its in a desperate need of a good gpu so you definitely won't go wrong with a gpu. 

*I suggest MSI Gtx 560 twin frozr II @ 14.8k.*

But that does not mean console is bad. Buying a PS3 will let you play the amazing exclusives that you won't find on the PC. Like you said, God of War3 can only be experienced on a ps3. Same can be said about *Uncharted series, Killzone series, Heavy rain, Gran turismo 5, Infamous 1 & 2, Last Guardian etc.*So it all comes down to what you prefer to play. Ps3 all the way if exclusives matter you the most. If not, then pc gaming is all you need & you should invest in a gpu.


----------



## Joker (Mar 27, 2011)

i would say go for hd 6950.

pc gaming over ps3. not everyone can spend on genuine console games imho.

yes..gpu cards get outdated...but a good highend card still has enough juice to last 3 years. not to forget..even after3 yeaa, it will still disply better gfx than any console games.

moreover...u can p!r@te pc games. console is mess.

playing online fps games on console = sucky. pc games ftw!!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2011)

@ jackpot
Buddy I know what is on net and what not but I think there have been already a lot of console vs PC war on this forum and many others and AFAIK PC wins every time. Now I am not going to quote your statements and give explanations because I don't want to spam this thread with console vs PC war but you better check net neatly. I must say that you only saw one side of the coin also look the other one.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 27, 2011)

Joker said:


> i would say go for hd 6950.
> 
> pc gaming over ps3. not everyone can spend on genuine console games imho.
> 
> ...



You are so wrong. You cannot compare ps3 with a 6950. They cater to different needs. Have you seen uncharted 2 in a ps3? If op has any interest of playing that, do you think its worth investing in a 6950?

There is no comparison here. Op has to make a choice himself. If he wants to play Gow3, then tell me how a 6950 can help him?

After 3 years , 6950 will get terribly outdated. The successors of ps3 and 360 will get newer and latest hardware then.How can you still say that a 6950 can beat them then?

Nothing is future proof and everything will get outdated after a certain period.


----------

